# Today is 13 days from the day I took the IELTS test....



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll I actually receive the results today? Via email? Or do the send the results via snail mail today, so won't actually get them for a few days? On pins and needles here...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

That was "will I". Glad the IELTS test didn't have auto-correct 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, and that was "do they" not "do the". Sheesh, proofread, Martha! 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> I'll I actually receive the results today? Via email? Or do the send the results via snail mail today, so won't actually get them for a few days? On pins and needles here...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi,
The center where I took the test announced that we can collect our TRF's from them on the 13th Day between 10am & 2pm and if we do not collect it between the afore mentioned time frame, they would post it. I went with the latter option and received my TRF the next day.

Good luck with the result!!


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Check online here

https://results.ielts.org/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

exciting, isn't it? Let us know how you've done


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

RakeshPatel said:


> Check online here
> 
> https://results.ielts.org/default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


Thanks for this link! My results can't be found (yet) on that site, but will keep trying


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> exciting, isn't it? Let us know how you've done



Yes, very exciting!


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Any particular score you need toget ?


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

mbc71 said:


> Thanks for this link! My results can't be found (yet) on that site, but will keep trying


The fields of your name are case sensitive.

I had the same issue while trying to see the results on Friday afternoon as I wad typing in my details in different case and later on changed the case and boom boom there you are...

I did it from US too


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Any particular score you need toget ?


Yeah, I need a minimum of 8 across the board...


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

mandhani said:


> The fields of your name are case sensitive.
> 
> I had the same issue while trying to see the results on Friday afternoon as I wad typing in my details in different case and later on changed the case and boom boom there you are...
> 
> I did it from US too


Thanks - I tried lowercase, uppercase, and mixed case, no dice. There is a message on the page that indicates they are experiencing problems with the results service. So I'll try to wait patiently.  :ranger:


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Yeah, I need a minimum of 8 across the board...


Yep I am in the same place as you I need 8s as well

Are you a native English speaker ?
What was the most challenging piece ?
I am worried about the essay


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Yep I am in the same place as you I need 8s as well
> 
> Are you a native English speaker ?
> What was the most challenging piece ?
> I am worried about the essay


IMO, the listening test was the most difficult - luckily there are lots of practice tests for them (DEFINITELY DO THESE!). The reason the listening was difficult (to me) is you only get to hear the dialogue once, and the words used in the questions you have to answer are purposefully different than the words they use in the dialogue. Idea is that you have to show that you understand the meaning of the words, and can identify different ways of saying the same thing. 

The writing task was easy to me - there were two parts (you have 60 minutes to complete both parts together). The first part was to write 150 words, the 2nd task was to write 250 words. DEFINITELY count your words, as they will mark off if you go under the word counts. For my test (and they are all different, so this is just an example) I had to write a letter to a landlord asking for a new flat due to a change in my circumstance. And the second task was an essay about whether a person can learn to be a good teacher (via taking classes), or if being a "good teacher" is something you either are or aren't. I had to talk to both sides, and give examples of why I felt one way or the other, etc. I finished the writing test in about 40 minutes. Have to be careful of spelling, punctuation, etc. 

The reading test wasn't difficult to me either - you have 60 minutes for this one, too. And so you can spend time re-reading, etc. I finished (even checking all my answers a few times) in 40 minutes. 

I am a native english speaker, and can definitely tell you that if I were not, the tests would have been very difficult. Especially the listening one.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I totally freaked during the listening section because I found the beginning easy and started to day dream and look around the room. But then towards the end, when my mind had already been wandering I "missed" a few of the words and had to second guess myself what they had said. What a nightmare that was, I actually thought I had failed it. (I needed to get all 8's as well). But I got an 8.5 on the listening and was extremely surprised. How that happened, I still don't know lol

The hardest part for me was the reading for some reason. I got a 7 the first time I took it, and failed it. I had to take the test again. Then I read somewhere that one has to glean the words exactly as they appear on the reading, (and not answer in synonyms) otherwise it would be marked wrong (because the paper is graded by a scanning machine). What a nightmare that is.

Everything else was easy - especially the writing and speaking. I was able to get 9's on both.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

How much experience do you have writing essays ?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

stormgal said:


> The hardest part for me was the reading for some reason. I got a 7 the first time I took it, and failed it. I had to take the test again. Then I read somewhere that one has to glean the words exactly as they appear on the reading, (and not answer in synonyms) otherwise it would be marked wrong (because the paper is graded by a scanning machine). What a nightmare that is.
> 
> Everything else was easy - especially the writing and speaking. I was able to get 9's on both.


Yeah, I did quite a few practice reading tests, too, and noticed that about the answers (you have to use the right words). I bought the book you had recommended, actually! It was really helpful, thank you! Lets hope it paid off!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Alan H said:


> How much experience do you have writing essays ?


I don't think you necessarily need experience writing essays, you just need to be able to:

1- be sure to answer the questions that were posed (they'll mark off if you didn't address everything)

2- spell everything correctly

3- Show that you can write sentences that are understandable, and have cohesive ideas within each paragraph, etc. If you have a practice book, they have lots of good examples of essays, and they explain why a particular essay did or didn't meet all the requirements.

Here's a good page to look at to see some sample questions for reading, writing, and speaking parts of the test:
http://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information/test_sample.aspx

And here's where you can find some more info, including a link to buy the official practice/study guide:

http://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information/how_do_i_prepare.aspx


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

For me, I had already gotten used to writing essays when I took the GMAT for graduate school and studied for the AWA. I used that same format and got the 9.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is a good link to the GMAT's AWA (Analytical Writing Assessment) part. I know the IELTS isn't the GMAT, but an essay is an essay and it's great practice for the writing:

How to get 6.0 AWA....my guide : Analytical Writing Assessment (AWA)


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

at my test center results are issued after the 13th working day....that excludes weekends and public holidays...


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

in the online preview, make sure you input both your first name and last name even if the first name is optional.

Ugh, I always get 8 in all but speaking. My overall band is 8.5 but I always get 7.5 in the speaking test. Now, I'm on my way to sign up for my 4th attempt.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> in the online preview, make sure you input both your first name and last name even if the first name is optional.
> 
> Ugh, I always get 8 in all but speaking. My overall band is 8.5 but I always get 7.5 in the speaking test. Now, I'm on my way to sign up for my 4th attempt.


Have you tried challenging it ? I have heard that sometimes that works.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Okie dokie, ignore my previous advice re: the Written test! I got my results today:

Listening: 9
Reading: 8.5
Written: 7.5 (ACK)
Spoken: 9

Soooooooo, I've registered to sit it again on 18 Feb. Going to check out that link you posted earlier, Stormgal. 

First found out ICT Business Analyst was removed for QLD, and then I get my test results above. Needed 8 across the board. (sigh). Very frustrated.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Geez not good

I'm doing ICT Business Analyst as well.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Okie dokie, ignore my previous advice re: the Written test! I got my results today:
> 
> Listening: 9
> Reading: 8.5
> ...


You're not alone, majority of people score lowest on Written Usually never above 7.5...I had a similar score where they gave me 7.5 for written , while i got 8.5 for the rest . Unfortunately that 7.5 kills the whole result, i understand your frustration as its very annoying. You can challenge it but i heard 99% of challange cases are rejected (it will cost you plus waiting time is 8 weeks) or you can practice more and re-do the exam for that extra 10 points.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to sit it for a 3rd time. Just got my results:
L9
R7.5
W8
S8.5

So this time I missed it in Reading (but got my 8 in Writing).

(SIGH)

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh no!!!! Do you really have to?? If you have enough pints just go and do it!


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

naoto said:


> Oh no!!!! Do you really have to?? If you have enough pints just go and do it!


Unfortunately, in order for me to earn enough points to apply for the visa, I have to score 8s or above in each module.


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Looks like I'll have to sit it for a 3rd time. Just got my results:
> L9
> R7.5
> W8
> ...


Oh dear...Now that's really frustrating...can understand..there's always a next time...u will do well in next attempt..good luck
(now worried bout my results...will come by post early next week)


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that hun  that is so frustrating! Well at least you know you can get a really high score in writing and you've got it before in reading (if I remember correctly) just have to go in all guns blazing and get it in both next time. What about sending it away for remark in meantime? 

I think it partly depends on luck too, like if the stories suit you or not. I'm not sure if it's the same test for everyone but if it was the one about the ants you did there were sections of it that were SO tricky!!


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

All the very best!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Okie dokie, ignore my previous advice re: the Written test! I got my results today:
> 
> Listening: 9
> Reading: 8.5
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I think you must challenge the result. At the same time enrol for the next exam. It costs, yes, but your chances of being better-off are higher.
All the best for the next round.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

mbc71 said:


> Looks like I'll have to sit it for a 3rd time. Just got my results:
> L9
> R7.5
> W8
> ...



I am sorry to hear that, but not at all surprised. I had to take it three times myself - I was never able to score above a 7 on the reading. When I started to study for the test on my third attempt, I hooked up with some people at the poms forums and there was an English teacher there from the UK who had to take it 5 times before she was finally able to get all 8's across! 

But yes, it's very frustrating to have your application together and not be able to submit because you're missing on one module on the IELTS! Hope you succeed on the third time - three times the charm?


----------

